# Where I the best place for a cobia set up? Lo



## #1hookup (Aug 20, 2008)

I am looking to get my first cobia and king rod and reel! I want some advice on a economical yet dependable combo! What would everyone suggest? Where is the best place to buy them!


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

Walmart! I don't need a "cobia" rod to catch them.... Get a 40$ combo and you'll be fine


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

I bought I 32$ "ocean reef" combo and if I oil it every month you'll be fine. I've caught several 50# fish with it and had no problems


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

i use a penn 9500 on a penn power stick from walmart u can find the 9500 on craigslist for like 100 - 150 $ and they r worth the money spent on them i have had mine for going on 3 years now with no problems but will be gettin a custom rod built for it


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Outcast Spring Sale....


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Go to the Outcast Sale... ask for James Fink or Dave Woodley. Tell them your budget. They can't catch Cobia, but they've talked to people who have.

No, seriously, the sale is 3 weeks away. Both those fishermen can put you on a combo that will fit your budget and your fishing style.

Jim


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

jim t said:


> Go to the Outcast Sale... ask for *James Fink or Dave Woodley*. Tell them your budget. They can't catch Cobia, but they've talked to people who have.
> 
> No, seriously, the sale is 3 weeks away. Both those fishermen can put you on a combo that will fit your budget and your fishing style.
> 
> Jim


 
:thumbsup::thumbup: +100


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Outcast sale is going to be your best bet.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Where is Outcast sale at? And what exact date? I know I will be spending this tax money wildley on fishing supplies rods & reels


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

missplaced_idahoan said:


> Walmart!



Go back to Idaho.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Open and start of sale, 03/07/13 @ 0400-2000 Thur, 0600-2000 Fri-Sun. Gear, food, tons of stuff...literally. It also is the only time in the year Outcast will have a pile of freshwater stuff too!!


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

JoeZ said:


> Go back to Idaho.


I've personally met Missplaced_Idahoan. He knows how to fish. All my poles came from wal-mart and work just great.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

This sale will make wally wurld suck hind tit. Plus, sale or not, I support my local tackle shops. But, you spend your dollars where ya' want....

Not too good a pic, but, the line at 0400 opening morning...


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah, i've started buying my tackle and everything from gulf breeze b&t. Anyone know where the sale is being held?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Outcast Bait and Tackle
3520 Barrancas Ave, Pensacola, FL 32507


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

That looks awesome I will totally be there!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

downtime2 said:


> this sale will make wally wurld suck hind tit. Plus, sale or not, i support my local tackle shops.



100%


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Downtime2 said:


> This sale will make wally wurld suck hind tit. Plus, sale or not, I support my local tackle shops. But, you spend your dollars where ya' want....
> 
> Not too good a pic, but, the line at 0400 opening morning...


Nooo doubt!!!!! Would not miss it, usually 3 to 4 trips back. lmao


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Not sure how many this makes that I have been to/worked at. Been going since 98'???


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

AVIDfisherman said:


> I've personally met Missplaced_Idahoan. He knows how to fish. All my poles came from wal-mart and work just great.


Walmart= Supporting the enviromental nuts shutting down the fishery

Outcast and Hot Spots Bait and Tackle are currently FIGHTING to allow you to fish...

I know where my money is spent....:thumbsup:


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Walmart= Supporting the enviromental nuts shutting down the fishery
> 
> Outcast and Hot Spots Bait and Tackle are currently FIGHTING to allow you to fish...
> 
> I know where my money is spent....:thumbsup:



I agree 100% also. Now i ses it from a different point of view. Ill be there also to support the local tackle shop. I hope they have a good selection of combos im looking for a good one. Plus i need a lot of hooks and weights and flouro leaders.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

AVIDfisherman said:


> I agree 100% also. Now i ses it from a different point of view. Ill be there also to support the local tackle shop. I hope they have a good selection of combos im looking for a good one. Plus i need a lot of hooks and weights and *flouro leaders*.


 Make sure to get there early on the first day and throw a few elbows on the aholes. This make womens shoe sales laughable. Early morn+ good deals on fishing gear= Get outta my way. If you miss the sale check out the flea mkt the following weekend for a slight markup.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

WOW! i didnt know this sale was goin to be like that!! 4 in the morning! good thing i go to work at 5am. Gives me enough time to shop!!


----------



## CobeKing (May 21, 2012)

Its the not this weekend but the next at outcast.


----------



## CobeKing (May 21, 2012)

March 2nd it starts


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

CobeKing said:


> March 2nd it starts


It starts on the 7th @4am runs through the 10th


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/outcast-spring-sale-144567/


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

JoeZ said:


> Go back to Idaho.


sorry for offending you, butsometimes tackle shops don't sell cheaper equipment, the sale sounds like it should be good, but I work for uncle Sam and he doesn't pay to well so I can't shop at outcast to often,went in there yesterday and they wan $100 for the penn fierce combo I can get for $70 at Walmart. im all for local business but if I can save money I will


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just curious, exact same rod/reel combo? The only reason I ask is because on the WallWeb it has the 8000 combo for 96+tax and the 4000 69+tax.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

yea, they wanted $89 plus tax at outcast, and to buy the same pole and reel separately at Walmart was $65 plus tax. not trying to knock on outcast by any means, smaller store= higher overhead to sales ratio, not their fault by any means.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

missplaced_idahoan said:


> sorry for offending you, butsometimes tackle shops don't sell cheaper equipment, the sale sounds like it should be good, but I work for uncle Sam and he doesn't pay to well so I can't shop at outcast to often,went in there yesterday and they wan $100 for the penn fierce combo I can get for $70 at Walmart. im all for local business but if I can save money I will


 
I am with ya man this sale coming up is the exception. Saving money is where its at for me. Outcast don't pay my bills. Saving money = Happy, Happy, Happy for me. That being said I will spend upwards of 500 coming up, I know thats a drop in the bucket for alot of yall but not me.


----------

